# Keeping hoses from kinking



## MrPaint (Feb 19, 2012)

I understand most of you on this forum use airless equipment with high pressure hoses that have kink protectors on them but for those of you that use paint pots have you come up with any ideas to keep your air or fluid hose from kinking? The way the equipment is set up is there is a 2 gallon pressure pot with dual regulators using 50ft of Devilbiss air and fluid hose. The trouble is the hose tends to kink just past the regulator and once it kinks it's permanently kinked to some degree and causes problems. Because the pot is semi-stationary the painters tend to spray just a little further than they ought and end up pulling the hose and causing it to kink. We've used pieces of paint paddles on both sides of the hose and wrapped it with zip ties as a kind of stint to keep the hose from collapsing but thats not a long term fix. With fluid hoses costing nearly $100 and air hose at $70 per 50ft it gets expensive replacing them every month or two. Any ideas?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

If the hose is kinking just past the regulator, you're talking about less then six inches right? Cut off the kinked portion, remove the fittings, and replace the same fittings on the unkinked section. 

Maybe put one of those steel springed copper tube benders around that section of hose prior to attaching the fitting.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)




----------

